# Surrey Meet



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jools (with Dexter) and I (with Maisie and new pup) would like to arrange a meet-up and dog walk in Surrey in September.

It would be lovely to get together with people who live within reach, we are just not sure exactly where the best venue would be.

So, if you live in the South East, in or near to Surrey, please would you reply to let us know:

a. if you are interested in a "meet" on 24th September, and
b. if you have any suggestions of where to go!

The date could always be changed if you would like to come but can't make that day. We look forward to hearing from you.

Sue x

****************** now Sunday 9th October*************************


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Sue, not a good weekend for us! It's my other half's very scary 50th Birthday weekend which is already crammed full of events! 

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes can JoJo come please xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I could be persuaded 

It wont matter if I'm in St Albans that weekend or in Christchurch, about the same distance.

Keep me posted.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I could probably get to Surrey but that day is MIL's birthday and I am sure she has said she has something planned....


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. We definitely like to come, free all except the first week of Sept. 
As to location, dont know many places in Surrey but Farnham Park is lovely or Frensham Ponds. 
Gemma


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

It would be great if everyone could come who wants to, so we could reschedule it to a date we can all make.

Will wait to see if there are any other replies before confirming when/where. Can't wait!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Yay .......... Dexters very excited (WARNING ......... ankle muffs must be worn around the dexter!!!!!!!)  ................. farnham park may be an option if dogs are allowed or Alice Holt????


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Throw some dates at us Sue ... think I am available most weekend in Sept.. 

Would Mandy (Flo) fancy it too... She is not on here at the moment but she is a down South lady, I think South east ???? Be great if she could come too 

Who else is South or anywhere actually and fancies a meet up?

Oakley and Honey will be bursting with excitement... but not as excited as JoJo xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Where in the south are you jo, jo??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am a Berkshire gal .. But must meet all my cockapoo friends .. so anywhere will suit me xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Throw some dates at us Sue ... think I am available most weekend in Sept..
> 
> Would Mandy (Flo) fancy it too... She is not on here at the moment but she is a down South lady, I think South east ???? Be great if she could come too
> 
> ...


OK, possible dates are: 17th or 18th Sept
24th or 25th Sept
1st or 2nd Oct

Any of those are fine with me. There is a meet in Herts on 11th Sept so won't pick that weekend. 

Let us know preferred dates and hopefully there will be one which is good for everyone! Will check out places tomorrow.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh lucky you enjoy x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

17th / 18th Sept and 1st / 2nd Oct good for me. 

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't do 17th -18th sept but can do later to dates - Sundays are better for me but can do saturday afternoons when boys have finished football  - love berkshire Jo,Jo ............ and would be lovely to see you & your doggies x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I can do 17/18 Sept. Can't do other two, may be in Edinburgh following w/e and hubbies birthday w/e after - although that's not insurmountable!!

I don't know Alice Holt, but just goggled it for location and its perfect. I can get there.

Don't worry too much if you choose a date I can't make, I'm just tagging on for the fun of it. I will have the St Albans meet, so wont be left out.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter and I are up for the Surrey meet- look forward to it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am pleased I am not arranging this .. I am confused already .. 

Just let me know .. when and where ... and I will do my very best to be there... 

I am so looking forward to meeting you all... and your wonderful Cockapoo's


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd love to come, but work Saturday from 3.00 and all day Sunday. I'll see what you all come up with and see if I can try and get a schedule change. So don't work around me! Just googled Alice Holt and it's not too far, we live in Tunbridge Wells, Kent. If I can't make it, would be keen to come to another one in the future S x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Alice Holt is nice but might not be suitable for a bunch of dogs at the weekend. It has an activity centre and is usually heaving and packed full of children.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have a few other ideas for the venue- Horsel Common Woking, Virginia Water, Leith Hill, Epsom Downs. I can get to all of them easily as well as Frensham Ponds. There is also Bushy Park at Hampton Court and Richmond Park.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Horsell Common is just down the road from me. I Love it and walk there regularly. However, at peak times, parking can be a bit of an issue which is what has put me off trying to organise a group walk there.

Virginia Water is also a lovely walk but is very much visited by well dressed 'going out for an afternoon walk' type of people ....and then there's the picnics!  There is also a charge for parking.

Chobham Common ticks a lot of boxes. I've never been to Frensham Ponds but sounds good. If anyone has any experience of the walks previously mentioned could they comment?

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

So Sundays are better, generally, than Saturdays. There doesn't seem to be a date that everyone can make, and thinking about it 2nd Oct isn't perfect for me (near to son's birthday).

*How about Sunday 9th October???* Could be a nice autumny walk. 

Bushy Park at Hampton or Richmond Park were great ideas. Also Chobham Common or Frensham Ponds sound good (I don't know these).

Once we have settled on a date the rest will be easy!!!


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Would love to come and meet up, I live just outside Horsham (West Sussex), on the borders of Surrey.

Will put 24th September in diary.

Jane (and Betty)


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jane said:


> Would love to come and meet up, I live just outside Horsham (West Sussex), on the borders of Surrey.
> 
> Will put 24th September in diary.
> 
> Jane (and Betty)


Hi Jane, fantastic, would love to meet you and Betty. Probably won't be 24th Sept as some people can't make that date - see most recent post above - will be a later date now but hope you can still come. I am near to Horsham in Dorking. Sue


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> So Sundays are better, generally, than Saturdays. There doesn't seem to be a date that everyone can make, and thinking about it 2nd Oct isn't perfect for me (near to son's birthday).
> 
> *How about Sunday 9th October???* Could be a nice autumny walk.
> 
> ...


We good for the October date if we may join you, just let us know where. We have family in Farnham so are often up that way.


----------



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh could I tag along please.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Vicky said:


> Oh could I tag along please.


Yes, will be great to meet you and your pup.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Shall we say Sunday the 9th October is the date & venue to be decided :question:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

jools said:


> Shall we say Sunday the 9th October is the date & venue to be decided :question:


Yes, let's settle on Sunday 9th October. We can do another post nearer the time to confirm who is coming and where it is ..........can't wait!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I could be tempted to join you all...depends on date you come up with. I know Virginia Waters well but happy to meet where the majority decide.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Virginia Waters that either sounds like a different country or a novelist


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Virginia Waters is so pretty Karen .......... maybe when you visit the south you could check it out & one our meets!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a lovely idea the sound of an autumn walk is. Rushing summer along, but an autumn walk is worth looking forward to.

I'm good for Sun 9 Oct, let me know where, I'm sure you'll only be an hour away from me, or there abouts.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sunday 9th October .. good for me


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

That's a shame I am in Prague that weekend. Would have definitely come otherwise.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> That's a shame I am in Prague that weekend. Would have definitely come otherwise.


Ooooh Prague! Went there once and loved it!

Karen x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

paul1959 said:


> That's a shame I am in Prague that weekend. Would have definitely come otherwise.


Prague sounds lovely - but hopefully u can come to the next one j


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

jools said:


> Prague sounds lovely - but hopefully u can come to the next one j


Definitely


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm away 10th -20th September but any other weekend Betty and I would love to come. Berkshire side of Surrey better for me ( Viginia water is perfect!!)


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> I'm away 10th -20th September but any other weekend Betty and I would love to come. Berkshire side of Surrey better for me ( Viginia water is perfect!!)


Hi Colin, we're looking at the 9th October if thats ok .......... do you think a load of cockapoos would be welcome in virginia waters ......... it would be lovely to go there as the autumn would be so pretty there!!!! ??? p.s.....hows betty x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Bug**r!
We are away in France walking. 
Taking dogs with us. 
A


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh no Adam - thats a shame - was hoping Dex and martha could have a little get together - never mind hopefully next time!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

jools said:


> Hi Colin, we're looking at the 9th October if thats ok .......... do you think a load of cockapoos would be welcome in virginia waters ......... it would be lovely to go there as the autumn would be so pretty there!!!! ??? p.s.....hows betty x


Haven't been there in a while and not as a dog walker but can't imagine at that time of year it would be much of a problem. Perhaps I can do a 'reccy' nearer the time to see how the land lies. Parking is expensive in the car park there ( I drive pastit most nights so can let people know) but there is limited parking in lay by'sat the side of the road. An alternative could be Windsor great park - not strictly Surrey but only 10 mins from VW. I am defo up for the 9th whatever is decided


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Just been to Alice Holt ................ its definitely a no,no for a meet up (it was full of kids as somebody else previously posted - sorry too lazy to go back to see who) so dogs really had to be on leads!! So we are short listed to possibles chobham common (theres a nice walk around a pond - i think its called fishpools pond - looks nice & winsdor great park looks really good for dogs and its on the border of berks and surrey - can everyone put their choices on their post and we'll go with the most popular??!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am easy where are when .. just let me know and I will do my very best to be there


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Fab Jo,jo can't wait to meet u and ur crew x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We'd love to come too, please! We live in Fleet so easy for us to join in!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Jools

I went to Virgina Water on Sunday at 0900hrs. To walk around the whole lake takes about two hours. There is a path that goes the whole way around so good if it's been a bit wet but there is still plenty of opportunity for doggies
to paddle and get muddy!!. It really was mainly dogs/walkers and a few cyclists. Around the entrances was a bit busy but it soon thins out once you get away from them. Around the lake path dogs are free to wander off lead but if you go into the 'gardens' they have to be on lead.
Do you know how many are interested??
The 'long walk' from Windsor castle to the mounument is also nice. I expect JulesB perhaps knows better walks through the park tho as she is a Windsor gal.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds a lovely walk .. Thank you Colin and Betty Boo for doing a test run


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty Boo was Sparko for the rest of the day as it's quite a long way for
little legs but did carry her some of the wayo
Forgot to add - there is a Chef and Brewer Inn next to the lake so good
for a hot drink ( or something stronger) afterwards!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

We would definately be up for V.W or windsor great park. Went to V.W the other week and think by oct would be a beautiful walk. It was lovely when we went and was busy and had no problems what so ever, apart from the picnics being out by the time we completed the walk and so Weller switched his ears off and set off to find himself some lunch!!!! Car park cost us £6 but we were there 3.5 hours and lots and lots of dogs there. We did see lots of people using the lay bys to park in but I felt with kids and dog was safer to use main car park. As well as the pub at the end there are coffee stops on way round
Count us in, if thats ok thanks.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I just thought I'd add that Lolly and I are hoping to attend  I was going to wait until nearer the time to add my interest when I am more sure that we are available but I see that numbers may be helpful in deciding a venue.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Colin for your test run ............. sounds like VW sounds like a good option - (the pub swung it for me)......... i mean the lovely lake walk sounds wonderful!!!!  So far we have about 15 people interested - anymore out there????????????? x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oo, I'm looking forward to this. VW or Windsor is good. Near to where my son is at Uni, so I know both areas.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I assume I'm one of the 15? Gosh, I'll have a wee pup with me now .......when this thread first started I had no idea I was to be a mummy again so soon! 

Karen x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

yes karen counted u in, so excited to see ur new baby basil & rufus (bet ur so excited for the new arrival)!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

There is a 'side' entrance to the park which I used where you can park
on a farily quiet road to avoid the steep car park fee's if anyone interested.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> There is a 'side' entrance to the park which I used where you can park
> on a farily quiet road to avoid the steep car park fee's if anyone interested.


Always interested in saving money Colin!! Do you know the name of the road? I can look it up then. 

Karen x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Now that's a good question... will let you know but it's basically take the
next turning at the lights past the main entrance off the A30 (the entrance
to Wentworth Golf course is on your left) follow the road round for a couple of mins until you see a restraunt called the Ascot oriental where you turn right and the entrance is a couple of hundred meters of the right ( all in all
just a couple of mins from main entrance)..


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,

I am up for it (with my Betty), not sure if I am included in the numbers.

Jane


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, we would like to come too but Kipper might still be too young. Not sure if she'll have had both her sets of jabs by then. If not though, count us in next time! (she was born on 20th July)
Rubycockapoo- if you're from Fleet, knowing what Fleets like we've probably met (especially if you're a pub goer!)
Pip x


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to see if I can take the day off work nearer the time as I would love to go..............if not, I will try and catch up next time!!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

I think there are lots of interest in Virginia waters ........... so official Surrey meet is at:

VIRGINIA WATERS ON SUNDAY 9TH OCTOBER
:jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:
Time & meeting point to be confirmed nearer the time - really excited to see you all - off to Devon tomorrow so please pray for sunshine for us and no :rain:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

jools said:


> I think there are lots of interest in Virginia waters ........... so official Surrey meet is at:
> 
> VIRGINIA WATERS ON SUNDAY 9TH OCTOBER
> :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:
> Time & meeting point to be confirmed nearer the time - really excited to see you all - off to Devon tomorrow so please pray for sunshine for us and no :rain:


Hi Jools

Side entrance is in Blacknest gate road. Parking on the road is a bit limited
so may dpend of final numbers. Hope have a nice and sunny holiday


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhhh thanks Colin ur a star ....... i'm sure if we aim for that entrance if theres no spaces, people will know where to come back to!! Really looking forward to Dexter meeting all his mates!!!! :twothumbs:


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi, we would like to come too but Kipper might still be too young. Not sure if she'll have had both her sets of jabs by then. If not though, count us in next time! (she was born on 20th July)
> Rubycockapoo- if you're from Fleet, knowing what Fleets like we've probably met (especially if you're a pub goer!)
> Pip x


Hi Pip, yes, we're definitely pub goers - Ruby is the Oat Sheaf's lucky mascot! We've often wondered if she ran away from us whether she would go to our house or the pub!! We'll look out for you!

Hx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all,

We're really hoping to make it but are also hoping to be getting our second Cockapoo at the end of Sept/beginning of Oct so might be difficult depending on jabs etc. We'll check for the details and hopefully see you all on 9th October!

Thanks
Hx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're really hoping to make it but are also hoping to be getting our second Cockapoo at the end of Sept/beginning of Oct so might be difficult depending on jabs etc. We'll check for the details and hopefully see you all on 9th October!
> 
> ...


Hi. Thanks, I hope you can make it but if not I hope to see you at the next one. How exciting to be getting a second cockapoo - where from? Sue x


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

jools said:


> I think there are lots of interest in Virginia waters ........... so official Surrey meet is at:
> 
> VIRGINIA WATERS ON SUNDAY 9TH OCTOBER
> :jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:
> Time & meeting point to be confirmed nearer the time - really excited to see you all - off to Devon tomorrow so please pray for sunshine for us and no :rain:


We would love to come, hubby is just seeing if he can change his shift. Can't make it on my own as we have 2 JD pups, Dexie and Oscar and will be dog sitting Lola also a JD puppy


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

It's 2 hours 10 mins from us, so we will try to make it! xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarette said:


> It's 2 hours 10 mins from us, so we will try to make it! xx


Oh Sarah, that would be fantastic!! It would be lovely to see Basil and Max together and to meet you too! Wonder if they'll remember each other? 

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh Sarah, that would be fantastic!! It would be lovely to see Basil and Max together and to meet you too! Wonder if they'll remember each other?
> 
> Karen xx


Yes that would be so brilliant!! I have no idea if they will remember each other, but it will be lovely if they do!! Will be great to meet you and Rufus xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oscarpete said:


> We would love to come, hubby is just seeing if he can change his shift. Can't make it on my own as we have 2 JD pups, Dexie and Oscar and will be dog sitting Lola also a JD puppy


Fantastic, I hope your husband can change his shift OK ......would be lovely to see you and your JD pups!  x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> It's 2 hours 10 mins from us, so we will try to make it! xx


Hi Sarah, I hope you can make it on 9th October, would be lovely to meet you and Max ....there will be a few JD pups ...a mini reunion for them! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok its in the diary ... 9th October  

I can't wait xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi and I are coming too. Looking forward to meeting everyone and the dogs of course


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

i'm hoping to come along to this too as had thought inhad something on this weekend but had the date wrong so can hopefully come along to see you all and your lovely dogs!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

JulesB said:


> i'm hoping to come along to this too as had thought inhad something on this weekend but had the date wrong so can hopefully come along to see you all and your lovely dogs!


Great! Will be lovely to see you and Betty again. x


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jools, might be an idea to edit the thread description, as I thought the date had been changed back to the 24th September. If that had been the case I would have been there.

_*Cockapoo Meets Schedule a time and date to meet up with other people who love their cockapoos! I Love My Cockapoo is not responsible for meets. Use this forum at your own discretion.
Thread Description:Saturday 24th September*_


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Great! Will be lovely to see you and Betty again. x


I wonder if Betty and Maisie will still be he little 'poos and will have been outgrown by all the pups then??? Looking forward to meeting Bess also this time!!! x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello everyone

I've recently joined this form after meeting JoJo at Milford-on-Sea the other weekend and Bertie and I would love to come along and meet you all  and it would be nice to see you again JoJo with Oakley and Honey.

I've put the 9th October at Virginia Waters in my diary (it's only just over an hours drive away from where we are in Portsmouth).

Look forward to meeting you all then.

Clare x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

:welcome: Bertie and Clare, I have read about you and Bertie meeting jo and co on the beach. You have a very handsome boy and will be good to meet you on 9th.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

This is going to be such a brilliant turn out. I'm just sitting here, mid August, staring at the torrential rain!. I bet the weather in Oct will be lovely  and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> This is going to be such a brilliant turn out. I'm just sitting here, mid August, staring at the torrential rain!. I bet the weather in Oct will be lovely  and I'm looking forward to it.


Julie .. its terrible weather .. we were considering joining you for a day on the beach yesterday .. as Hubby had a day off .. but the weather was just not nice enough .. 

Don't worry I kept him busy on his day off.. I had him working on a new project for the blog ha ha ha .. he a super star .. I couldn't do it without him ... he actually enjoyed it .. he is certainly getting to know about cockapoos thats for sure


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> I've put the 9th October at Virginia Waters in my diary (it's only just over an hours drive away from where we are in Portsmouth).
> 
> Look forward to meeting you all then.
> 
> Clare x


Hi Clare and Bertie, welcome to the forum .....looking forward to meeting you on 9th October, lovely there will be so many of us there.


----------



## LynnJ (Dec 23, 2010)

Hiya,

JJ would love to come along to play and if I am good he may even let me come along.. I will look forward to it. It would be good to discover some new destinations to be honest we are a bit predictable in our walks and stick to our local parks, so I am looking forward to exploring somewhere new and to meeting up with some like minded souls.

Thanks for taking the time to arrange it Sue.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

LynnJ said:


> Hiya,
> 
> JJ would love to come along to play and if I am good he may even let me come along.. I will look forward to it. It would be good to discover some new destinations to be honest we are a bit predictable in our walks and stick to our local parks, so I am looking forward to exploring somewhere new and to meeting up with some like minded souls.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to arrange it Sue.


Hi Lynn, it will be lovely to meet you and JJ on 9th October. I will post soon on here with a time and list of who is coming.

Sue


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue .. how many so far ...  ish will do ... I am really looking forward to it ... Ignore that Sue ... just read you will let us know soon :S silly JoJo xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Sue .. how many so far ...  ish will do ... I am really looking forward to it ... Ignore that Sue ... just read you will let us know soon :S silly JoJo xxx


About 20 .......lovely that so many want to come ... lets hope its a dry day! I'll post a more precise list bit nearer the time, it keeps increasing! I'm looking forward it it too. 

Do you have a preference on time of day? ... I guess some may have a longer drive than others, so maybe early afternoon? Sue xx

PS. a picnic may be pushing our luck in October, so may be simpler to do after lunchtime ... what do you think?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

we'd all like to come but just a little .... too far


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> About 20 .......lovely that so many want to come ... lets hope its a dry day! I'll post a more precise list bit nearer the time, it keeps increasing! I'm looking forward it it too.
> 
> Do you have a preference on time of day? ... I guess some may have a longer drive than others, so maybe early afternoon? Sue xx
> 
> PS. a picnic may be pushing our luck in October, so may be simpler to do after lunchtime ... what do you think?


Yes .. after lunch would be good .. I think 

No maybe not picnic season .. but is there anywhere to grab a coffee or a cup of tea


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am hoping to join you for this but I have an important exam the following week so it really depends on how my studying is going!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just squeeze it in ... its only a little well may be not so little dog walk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yes .. after lunch would be good .. I think
> 
> No maybe not picnic season .. but is there anywhere to grab a coffee or a cup of tea


Yes there are coffee pit stops


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JoJo get thirsty .. chatterbox  ha ha ha


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, PM Okk for me to but it will probably be a bit busier... move out of the way..the cockapoo's are 'a' coming!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bit too far and Madeleine's 18th but hope you all have a really lovely time and post lots of photos


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi, PM Okk for me to but it will probably be a bit busier... move out of the way..the cockapoo's are 'a' coming!!


Hi Colin, its been suggested we meet about 1pm ... hopefully it won't have got too busy. I've not been to Virginia Waters ... where would be the best meeting point there (considering there may be 22 families)?

Thanks, Sue


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sue

The main car park is on the A30 and has the pub right next to it so handy if
people want a drink afterwards ( not sure if they allow dogs)or there is a much smaller car park in Blacknest road with some free on road parking nearby. I think Blacknest road may be a better starting point for the walk
as possibly less busy - folks can always walk or drive round to the pub if they want to - it's only a couple of mins away.
Blacknest road is off the A30 opposite the entrance to Wentoworth golf club.
Hope the weather will be nice!! Let me know if you need any more info...
Looking forward to meeting everyone and their poo's


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have been to Virginia Water several times- I think it will be a great venue. The Wheatsheaf is the pub and it's dog friendly- plenty of outside tables and water bowls for dogs (they do a great Sunday roast) It does get pretty crowded around the pond on fine days and 1.30 or 2 pm might be a better time to meet as there could still be a lot of picnickers around at 1, a bit tempting for 22 little cockapoos!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I have been to Virginia Water several times- I think it will be a great venue. The Wheatsheaf is the pub and it's dog friendly- plenty of outside tables and water bowls for dogs (they do a great Sunday roast) It does get pretty crowded around the pond on fine days and 1.30 or 2 pm might be a better time to meet as there could still be a lot of picnickers around at 1, a bit tempting for 22 little cockapoos!


Hi Tess - thanks for the tip, I think we should try and avoid picnickers then and make it *2pm on Sunder 9th October* ... can't wait to meet everyone and all the cockapoos. 



colpa110 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> The main car park is on the A30 and has the pub right next to it so handy if
> people want a drink afterwards ( not sure if they allow dogs)or there is a much smaller car park in Blacknest road with some free on road parking nearby. I think Blacknest road may be a better starting point for the walk
> ...


Colin - thanks, that sounds a perfect place to meet ... yes, I hope the weather will be dry! ... looking forward to seeing everyone there. :wave:

Sue


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow ................... loadsa cockapoos for the meet - Dexters going to be beside himself!!!!  p.s.............hope the weathers better than the wet stuff we had in devon


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi i'm Nikki owner of Ollie who is a 3 year old black cockapoo, i found this forum this afternoon having seen a link on JoJo's blog...
then of course i saw about the meet... which is not far from me... so i would love to come and join in please


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Yippee!!! The vet says we should be able to come!
Kipper is having her 2nd jab on Friday 30th and so the Surrey meet will be her first venture out into the big wide world on the ground!! 
Mmmm.....could be a bit of a shock to her!
Really looking forward to meeting everyone.

Pip X


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Hi i'm Nikki owner of Ollie who is a 3 year old black cockapoo, i found this forum this afternoon having seen a link on JoJo's blog...
> then of course i saw about the meet... which is not far from me... so i would love to come and join in please


Hi Nikki, that's great you can join us on 9th October. Look forward to meeting you and Ollie there. 

Sue


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

PipE said:


> Yippee!!! The vet says we should be able to come!
> Kipper is having her 2nd jab on Friday 30th and so the Surrey meet will be her first venture out into the big wide world on the ground!!
> Mmmm.....could be a bit of a shock to her!
> Really looking forward to meeting everyone.
> ...


Hi Pippa, fantastic Kipper is able to come out on 9th October. At the last meet I went one of the puppies also had his first outing and managed very well.

Looking forward to meeting you both. Sue


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

*Surrey Cockapoo Meet..*



PipE said:


> Yippee!!! The vet says we should be able to come!
> Kipper is having her 2nd jab on Friday 30th and so the Surrey meet will be her first venture out into the big wide world on the ground!!
> Mmmm.....could be a bit of a shock to her!
> Really looking forward to meeting everyone.
> ...


Hi Pippa

Glad you are going to be able to go - we are too so it will be good to meet you and Kipper. Pepper won't have had her 2nd jab by then but we'll definitely be there with Ruby. At least we'll be able to recognise you if we see you in Fleet afterwards!

Helen


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi Pippa
> 
> Glad you are going to be able to go - we are too so it will be good to meet you and Kipper. Pepper won't have had her 2nd jab by then but we'll definitely be there with Ruby. At least we'll be able to recognise you if we see you in Fleet afterwards!
> 
> Helen


Helen,
That's great that you're going. Knowing Fleet, if we don't recognise each other, we'll probably know the same people! I always say that everyone knows everyone that knows someone else in Fleet!
Have you always lived in Fleet?
I have been here for years. my parents had a lighting shop 'Keen Electrics' in the high st for quite a long time.

Anyway, looking forward to meeting you
Pip x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Hi i'm Nikki owner of Ollie who is a 3 year old black cockapoo, i found this forum this afternoon having seen a link on JoJo's blog...
> then of course i saw about the meet... which is not far from me... so i would love to come and join in please


Hi Nikki ... I hope you liked My Dogs Life and great to see you on here.. You are a local cockapoo owner ... yippy .. I am a Berkshire gal too.. look forward to meeting you and Ollie at the meet xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

PipE said:


> Yippee!!! The vet says we should be able to come!
> Kipper is having her 2nd jab on Friday 30th and so the Surrey meet will be her first venture out into the big wide world on the ground!!
> Mmmm.....could be a bit of a shock to her!
> Really looking forward to meeting everyone.
> ...


Oh that is great news ... Kipper we will all want a cuddle if you are the puppy of the pack ...


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh that is great news ... Kipper we will all want a cuddle if you are the puppy of the pack ...


Haha! She won't mind that- she's the cuddliest little thing ever!! 
X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

PipE said:


> Haha! She won't mind that- she's the cuddliest little thing ever!!
> X


ohhh how cute .... yep book me in for one of those cuddles please xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jojo, when do you collect Picnic? Will it be before or after 9th October?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic will be 8 weeks old the Friday before the meet... but JoJo has arranged to pick her up the following week .. just so I can meet my crazy cockapoo friends ... I bet you are shocked .. I know I am shocked ....I just want her, but I really want to meet everyone too .. torn with cockapoo love 

I wouldn't leave her, I struggle leaving my grown up poos lol ..... and wouldnt feel happy bringing her along after only two days at home .. so at least she will be with her other mummy


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's great news Pippa. Can't wait to meet Kipper!

JoJo that is indeed dedication to ILMC to delay picking up Picnic in order to come to our meet! Really pleased you are attending.  We shall have to wait to meet Picnic at the next one. 

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey I haven't done it yet .. I may change my mind lol .... I want her here now  

I cant stop thinking about her...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Picnic will be 8 weeks old the Friday before the meet... but JoJo has arranged to pick her up the following week .. just so I can meet my crazy cockapoo friends ... I bet you are shocked ..


Jojo, I am shocked but so pleased you aren't going to miss it. Picnic will be safe and sound and Oakley and Honey will have a ball playing with all of their pals  I'm hoping Obi get's :twothumbs: at RVC next Monday and they say he will be ok to go. 

Clare
x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Picnic will be 8 weeks old the Friday before the meet... but JoJo has arranged to pick her up the following week .. just so I can meet my crazy cockapoo friends ... I bet you are shocked .. I know I am shocked ....I just want her, but I really want to meet everyone too .. torn with cockapoo love


Jojo, it will be lovely to meet you, Oakley and Honey .... that is if you don't change your mind and collect Picnic the week before! Tricky decision!



Jedicrazy said:


> Jojo, I am shocked but so pleased you aren't going to miss it. Picnic will be safe and sound and Oakley and Honey will have a ball playing with all of their pals  I'm hoping Obi get's :twothumbs: at RVC next Monday and they say he will be ok to go.


I'm hoping for the :twothumbs: for Obi too. I know you won't over-stretch him though, if he's not ready for a cockapoo meet. But its nearly 3 weeks away so he may well be much better by then ray:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It is tricky .. I really want to meet everyone ... as I missed the mothers day meet and the fathers day meet  .... and this one is on my doorstep ... 

But Picnic is sooooo cute ... 

I wouldnt want to bring Picnic, but no way I would leave her at home ..... so at least staying with her canine and other human mummies .. I know she is in the best paws & hands possible ...  

I hope Obi can come along .. that would be fab ...icing on the cake


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

It would be great to see you again JoJo and the gorgeous Oakley and talkative Honey. This will be mine and Bertie's first Cockapoo meet and we're really looking forward to it. By the sounds of it there will be lots of Cockapoos there for you to get a mega fix to keep you going until you pick up Picnic. Maybe you could get her on the Monday the day after the meet? I hope you do come along, Bertie will give you one of his cuddles 

Clare xx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hey I haven't done it yet .. I may change my mind lol .... I want her here now
> 
> I cant stop thinking about her...


Hi JoJo,

I completely understand how you feel but it would be lovely to meet you if you can make it.

Pip X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> It would be great to see you again JoJo and the gorgeous Oakley and talkative Honey. This will be mine and Bertie's first Cockapoo meet and we're really looking forward to it. By the sounds of it there will be lots of Cockapoos there for you to get a mega fix to keep you going until you pick up Picnic. Maybe you could get her on the Monday the day after the meet? I hope you do come along, Bertie will give you one of his cuddles
> 
> Clare xx


Ha ha ha .. ahh yes Honey .. still no quieter ... she is still gobby .. still so excitable .. you know why .. she just wants everyone to notice her .. I don't know why .. oh yes because she is adorable  (well I am her mummy, I will always love her)... 

My daughter did say 'mumu wouldn’t it be funny if we met the cockapoo from the beach at the cockapoo meet' I replied ‘yes Bertie is going and Flo from My Dogs Life’, 'yippy I can’t wait to see Bertie and Flyball Flo'..... by the way my daughter reads My Dogs Life and posts the cutest comments .. I don’t publish them as most of the says 'I love Honey and Oakley, I love you mumu’ ... .. bless her xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

What time is the meet? Hopefully Nicole and I will come along with April and Flo but I'll probably leave Remy at home as I don't think a long car journey followed by a couple of hours in a rucksack would be great for her at just 9 weeks old - as much as I'd like to show her off 

Hopefully the meet will be in the morning as I have to co-ordinate the movement of children after 3pm that day.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes April & Flo  ... I would love to meet Remy .. but totally understand why you would want to leave her home .... 

Mandy & Nicole... April & Flo  .. yippppy


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> What time is the meet? Hopefully Nicole and I will come along with April and Flo but I'll probably leave Remy at home as I don't think a long car journey followed by a couple of hours in a rucksack would be great for her at just 9 weeks old - as much as I'd like to show her off
> 
> Hopefully the meet will be in the morning as I have to co-ordinate the movement of children after 3pm that day.


Hi Mandy, it would be lovely to see you at the Surrey meet .... it has been scheduled for 2pm (see page 11 of thread) but it could be moved to late morning instead if that suits other people who are coming??

Sue


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How about 11 then? Would that be a more popular time? What do you think Jools and Sue?


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
11am is fine for us- we're free all day so just let me know what time is agreed and we'll be there!!

Pip X


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Me, again!
On one of the other 'Meet' threads someone clever had done a really cool 'poll' thingy so that everyone could click on whatever day they could go.
I'm seriously technophobic so I have no idea how to do it but if there's someone clever out there it might be a way to sort out a time that's convenient for the majority?
Pip X


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

It will be a bit hard for us to get there for 11am. If you want to change it, please feel free, but we will have to step out xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarette said:


> It will be a bit hard for us to get there for 11am. If you want to change it, please feel free, but we will have to step out xx


Oh no Sarah! It's only down the road for me so I don't mind what time it is. However, I really really want to meet you and want Basil to see his brother! Realistically what is the earliest time you could make?

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think the original plan was to avoid lunchtime because of picnics etc. but will people be doing picnics in October???

I'm flexible on the time (assuming Obi is well ok  ) but I think setting up a poll for the meet time is a good idea. That way, we can get the time that suits the majority of people, especially those who are making the effort to travel some distance to meet their 'poo friends! 

Want me to to set up a poll?

Clare
x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am easy ... anytime :S

Who is coming ...... have you got a list of possibles Sue?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly and I are hoping to attend and anytime should be fine for us


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What about 12?

Yes do a poll Clare .. oh you are technical  I like it...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy to do one if you all prefer. Sue and Jools, as you are the organisers I'll leave it with you to decide as don't want to tread on any toes  

Sarah, hope you can make it as would love to meet Max :hug: 

Clare
x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, we want to meet you all too 

I'll check travel times again later and work it out, need to go out now xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Have just seen these posts ... I don't mind what time the meet is on 9th Oct.

Clare - yes please, could you do a poll (I have no idea how to!) and it would be good to have as many as poss there.

Sarah - please let us know when you could get there. Definitely don't want it so early that you can't come, especially as it was arranged so long ago. Looking forward to meeting you and Max.

My list of people who have expressed an interest and can make 9th Oct is:-

me! (Sue) - Maisie & Bess
Jools & Dexter
MillieDog - Julie & Millie
Sarette - Sarah & Max
Cockapoodledoo - Karen, Rufus & Basil
JoJo, Oakley & Honey
Gemma27 - Gemma & Nell
Tessybear - Tess & Dexter
Spindlelegs - Sarah & Isla
Jane & Betty
Vicky & pup (name?)
Jedicrazy - Clare & Obi
Colpa110 - Colin & Betty
RubyCockapoo - Helen, Ruby & pup (name?)
Wellerfeller - Karen & Weller
Flounder.1 - Janet & Lolly
PipE - Pippa & Kipper
Oscarpete - Pete & Sarah, Dexie, Oscar & Lola
JulesB - Jules & Betty
Bertie Brown - Clare & Bertie
LynnJ - Lynn & JJ
Sezra - Sarah & Daisy
Embee - Mandy & Flo

Apologies if I've left anyone out accidentally. Others are welcome to join us of course. I haven't actually been to Virginia Waters but several of you have said its great and Colin has given advice about exactly where to meet there.

We'll work out what time is best (was set at 2pm) and look forward to meeting all of you and your families .........and all the doggies.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow that's a big meet  Nicole might also come along with April. I'd have to leave by 1pm but don't adjust the time just for me. A poll to find the best time would be good.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

As I have no idea about anywhere other than where I live haha, does anyone have a Post Code I can investigate? xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's hard with so many people finding a time suitable for everyone isn't it? Maybe meeting at 12 would be a compromise so the early ones and the late ones could come at least some of the time?


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Surrey meet*

Hello,

I would love to come on 9th October and Dexter is already very excited to meet other cockapoo's. Do I have to put my name on a list anywhere?

Alison


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sarette said:


> As I have no idea about anywhere other than where I live haha, does anyone have a Post Code I can investigate? xx


Try GU25 4NU


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Have started a new thread for the Poll for the meet up time. Everyone please vote, thanks!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Dexter1011 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would love to come on 9th October and Dexter is already very excited to meet other cockapoo's. Do I have to put my name on a list anywhere?
> 
> Alison


Hi Alison, yes do join us ... I've added your name to the list! Look forward to seeing you and Dexter. 

Sue


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> As I have no idea about anywhere other than where I live haha, does anyone have a Post Code I can investigate? xx


GU25 4QF

Sue x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok, I reckon we can get there for 11.30 to 12pm.. will ask my sister if she can babysit my youngest as it will all be easier without him... It's less time than I remembered it to be which is great!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

So here is the updated list of interested people. Please let us know if you are coming on 9th Oct .... I will send PMs out nearer the time with my mobile no. so no-one gets left behind on the day.

There is a poll in a separate thread re timing .... please vote if you haven't already.  Thanks, Sue x

Mogdog - Sue, Maisie & Bess
Jools & Dexter
MillieDog - Julie & Millie
Sarette - Sarah & Max
Cockapoodledoo - Karen, Rufus & Basil
Gemma27 - Gemma & Nell
Tessybear - Tess & Dexter
Spindlelegs - Sarah & Isla
Jane & Betty
Jedicrazy - Clare & Obi
Colpa110 - Colin & Betty
RubyCockapoo - Helen, Ruby & Pepper
Wellerfeller - Karen & Weller
Flounder.1 - Janet & Lolly
PipE - Pippa & Kipper
Oscarpete - Pete & Sarah, Dexie, Oscar & Lola
Bertie Brown - Clare & Bertie
LynnJ - Lynn & JJ
Sezra - Sarah & Daisy
Embee - Mandy & Flo
Nicole & April
Dexter 1011 - Alison & Dexter
Lilies - Nikki & Ollie
Lozza - Lauren is collecting Boston
Jukee Doodles - Julia, Stephen, Buzz, Yum-Yum, Woody II, Woodetta, Yogi
Sharplesfamily - Harri & Luna
Gruffy - Darren & Olga - no dog but interested in cockapoos
Greenleys19 - 
Noah (and owner - friend of Rubycockapoo)
smadar spence - no dog but interested in cockapoos
Julie Clarke - Julie & Darron


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Now thats an impressive list .. oh no JoJo is getting excited ... I feel lots of hugs and kisses .. and thats just to the owners ... I am gonna be in cockapoo world xxx

I guess I better warn you all .. I am as bubbly as I type ... hug and kiss everyone and love all your cockapoos xxx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry guys just caught up with the thread - been a bit hectic this week - i have voted for 1pm (before reading reading thread) but i think possibly agree with Tessy that midday would be a good compromise with everyone - lets see what the poll brings and we can set a time - looking forward to it!! j x

p.s...............well done Sue on list - its getting big ( watch out windsor the cockapooooooos are coming)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Sue can you add Lilies (Nikki) and Ollie to your list please


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Sue can you add Lilies (Nikki) and Ollie to your list please


It's done! Look forward to meeting you both.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anytime is OK for me...


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

We are now a definate as hubby managed to change his shift 

As we are dog sitting Lola for 3 weeks we will be bringing 3 poo's - Dexie, Oscar and Lola. We have voted for 12 o'clock but reallt don't mind what time. 

Looking forward to meeting you all and your and your doodles


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I no longer care about my exam, I am so looking forward to meeting everyone on Sunday!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

There's loads of you going- so for those of us not coming we want lots and lots of pictures!!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Can't you come Shirley??????


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Can't you come Shirley??????


I have got my step-daughter that weekend and we have to take her back on Sunday. We meet hubbys dad half way as his daughter lives in Yorkshire.

I did consider it because we would love to meet everyone and their dogs, as we don't see many cockapoos, but I also have to consider Monty who can get stressed if there are lots of bouncy dogs over him- but because they are cockapoos and a lot are young think it would be ok. 

He has been really good lately and am hoping the more friendly dogs he interacts with the better his confidence will be.

If a meet happens nearer to me will hopefully go next time


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I have got my step-daughter that weekend and we have to take her back on Sunday. We meet hubbys dad half way as his daughter lives in Yorkshire.
> 
> I did consider it because we would love to meet everyone and their dogs, as we don't see many cockapoos, but I also have to consider Monty who can get stressed if there are lots of bouncy dogs over him- but because they are cockapoos and a lot are young think it would be ok.
> 
> ...


It would be lovely to see you. We will have to organise a mini meet in your direction. x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> The main car park is on the A30 and has the pub right next to it so handy if
> people want a drink afterwards ( not sure if they allow dogs)or there is a much smaller car park in Blacknest road with some free on road parking nearby. I think Blacknest road may be a better starting point for the walk
> ...


Hi Colin - there are now 28 families now (some with more than 1 dog) who are interested in coming on the 9th.

So am wondering if the small Blacknest Rd car park is large enough for us all?!? ... or should we go for the larger main car park on the A30?

Unfortunately haven't had time to go over there and have a look. Thanks, Sue


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just to let you know I won't be coming ... but have a Cockapoo great time xxx

I hope this lovely weather holds out until next Sunday xxx

Well done Sue & Jools great organising xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats a shame JoJo and you were so looking forward to it.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a shame JoJo, I was looking forward to seeing you with Oakley and Honey! I guess you will be very busy that weekend!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Just to let you know I won't be coming ... but have a Cockapoo great time xxx
> 
> I hope this lovely weather holds out until next Sunday xxx
> 
> Well done Sue & Jools great organising xxx


That's a shame Jojo, I was looking forward to meeting you. Never mind ... there will always be next time. I guess this means you are collecting little Picnic? ... which of course takes priority. 

Sue x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We would love to join you all too....Julia, Stephen, Buzz, Yum-Yum, Woodetta. Woody II and Yogi. Plus we have arranged to bring Boston with us for Lozza to collect, he will be just 9 weeks old...ahhhhh! It will be a very early start for us on Sunday but will call in to see my family in Bedfordshire on the way home, which is way overdue as we've been very tied to home over the summer with so may puppies to look after. Julia xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Hi Colin - there are now 28 families now (some with more than 1 dog) who are interested in coming on the 9th.
> 
> So am wondering if the small Blacknest Rd car park is large enough for us all?!? ... or should we go for the larger main car park on the A30?
> 
> Unfortunately haven't had time to go over there and have a look. Thanks, Sue


I was heading for that car park any way.....its the only one I know!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG thats a lot of 'poos.......had someone better warn them?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I was heading for that car park any way.....its the only one I know!!!


Oh thanks Karen ... do you mean the main A30 car park or the one on Blacknest Rd? And if its the latter ... do you think its big enough and the best one to go for?

Thanks, Sue x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> We would love to join you all too....Julia, Stephen, Buzz, Yum-Yum, Woodetta. Woody II and Yogi. Plus we have arranged to bring Boston with us for Lozza to collect, he will be just 9 weeks old...ahhhhh! It will be a very early start for us on Sunday but will call in to see my family in Bedfordshire on the way home, which is way overdue as we've been very tied to home over the summer with so may puppies to look after. Julia xx


Great ... looking forward to seeing you all ... sorry about the early start. There are going to be an awful lot of cockapoos in one place ... can't wait! Quite a few are JD puppies ... so a little reunion for them! 

Hope the weather stays dry.  Sue x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Just to let you know I won't be coming ... but have a Cockapoo great time xxx
> 
> I hope this lovely weather holds out until next Sunday xxx
> 
> Well done Sue & Jools great organising xxx


 :hurt:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello. The 9th Oct is my son's birthday wknd so we assumed he would want to celebrate with friends etc. But would you believe it, when we mentioned it to him he said he would really like to spend the day with you guys as he had just the best time at the Notts meet up. Not the response we expected from a nearly 9 year old but then he is cockapoo mad! So we're a big tentative but will confirm towards the end of the week if that's ok .


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Oh thanks Karen ... do you mean the main A30 car park or the one on Blacknest Rd? And if its the latter ... do you think its big enough and the best one to go for?
> 
> Thanks, Sue x


Imean the main car park, I know people park for free on the road in lay bys but I would be happier going to big car park x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> hello. The 9th oct is my son's birthday wknd so we assumed he would want to celebrate with friends etc. But would you believe it, when we mentioned it to him he said he would really like to spend the day with you guys as he had just the best time at the notts meet up. Not the response we expected from a nearly 9 year old but then he is cockapoo mad! So we're a big tentative but will confirm towards the end of the week if that's ok :d.


Yayyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sue

Sorry , only just noticed this post. Yes I think it is probably better use the
main car park now there are so many coming It's very large so there will be plenty of room . I think its £4.00 to park which is a bit steep but the money goes to the upkeep. There is SOME parking in the layby's opposite but it's quite a busy road so be very careful with your poo's if you decide to park there.
Looking forward to meeting everyone...


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Just to let you know I won't be coming ... but have a Cockapoo great time xxx
> 
> I hope this lovely weather holds out until next Sunday xxx
> 
> Well done Sue & Jools great organising xxx


Oh thats a shame - was looking forward to meeting you guys - never mind Picnic is more important - pics as soon as plse!! xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I know the main car park, driven past it many times. It really is a good size.

Once in the car park, where should we head to. Is there a good landmark to meet at, rather than milling around the car park?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> Sorry , only just noticed this post. Yes I think it is probably better use the
> main car park now there are so many coming It's very large so there will be plenty of room . I think its £4.00 to park which is a bit steep but the money goes to the upkeep. There is SOME parking in the layby's opposite but it's quite a busy road so be very careful with your poo's if you decide to park there.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone...


Thanks Colin, the main car park seems the most sensible place to meet then.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Hello. The 9th Oct is my son's birthday wknd so we assumed he would want to celebrate with friends etc. But would you believe it, when we mentioned it to him he said he would really like to spend the day with you guys as he had just the best time at the Notts meet up. Not the response we expected from a nearly 9 year old but then he is cockapoo mad! So we're a big tentative but will confirm towards the end of the week if that's ok .


Sounds an ideal way to spend a birthday to me!  ... yes, just confirm with me later ... would be lovely to see you there. Sue x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

There is an area just inside the park where there is a snack and coffee van and a few benches. As it is just inside the entrance may be this would be a good place, it is away from the car park but close enough to the entrance for everyone to find?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I know the main car park, driven past it many times. It really is a good size.
> 
> Once in the car park, where should we head to. Is there a good landmark to meet at, rather than milling around the car park?


I'm hoping someone who knows the place will answer this? ... would be good to have an easy-to-find landmark to all head for.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> There is an area just inside the park where there is a snack and coffee van and a few benches. As it is just inside the entrance may be this would be a good place, it is away from the car park but close enough to the entrance for everyone to find?


Sorry Karen, only just noticed this post ... sounds like a good idea ... is the snack and coffee van always there?


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> I'm hoping someone who knows the place will answer this? ... would be good to have an easy-to-find landmark to all head for.


COCKAPOOS CALLING COLIN .............................. COME IN COLIN!!!! :question:


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Sorry Karen, only just noticed this post ... sounds like a good idea ... is the snack and coffee van always there?


Me too Karen, sounds like a good start ............. A bit of caffeine to get the day going!!!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Just to let you know I won't be coming ... but have a Cockapoo great time xxx
> 
> I hope this lovely weather holds out until next Sunday xxx
> 
> Well done Sue & Jools great organising xxx


What a shame, I was looking forward to meeting you:cry2::cry2::cry2: xxx


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

jools said:


> Me too Karen, sounds like a good start ............. A bit of caffeine to get the day going!!!


Yep........i love a bit of caffeine too!!:twothumbs:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Sorry Karen, only just noticed this post ... sounds like a good idea ... is the snack and coffee van always there?



I have only been to VW once but the van thingy is quite huge and the benches were permant ones so guess it would be there, definately on weekends but may be a regular i.e Colin will know but I would think that area will be ok as then everyone can decide which way we are walking around the lake. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

jools said:


> COCKAPOOS CALLING COLIN .............................. COME IN COLIN!!!! :question:


I will pop along at lunch time - it's only 15 mins from my office and revert back. I've never parked in the main car park so not sure of the best place but
with possibly 30+ cockapoo's I'm sure we wont miss each other!!

Will post again this PM


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I will pop along at lunch time - it's only 15 mins from my office and revert back. I've never parked in the main car park so not sure of the best place but
> with possibly 30+ cockapoo's I'm sure we wont miss each other!!
> 
> Will post again this PM


Colin's on the case  What a fab place to go for a stroll at lunch time!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Colin's on the case  What a fab place to go for a stroll at lunch time!


I know ................ very jealous now!!!!!  ........ p.s......thanks Colin all ur efforts very much appreciated!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

OK, lunchtime walk over....
As Karen mentioned earlier ,at the main entrance to the park ( from the car park) there is a snack van and a number of picnic tables. However this is usually THE busiest spot of the park and may best be avoided with such a large pack!!

I would SUGGEST ... drive over, park ,and meet at the very right hand side of the car park(opposite end to the pub). I believe there will be plenty of spaces as it's furthest from the pay and display machines.. ( also it may be better as you can wait in your car if drizzling etc..). Along the wooden fence there is a small gate which gives you access to the park. It takes you through a wooded section for about ten minutes before leading out to the lake. I think this will give a chance for things to thin out a bit...

Total distance around the lake is 4 1/2 miles...

Noticed parking charges were:

2-3 hours £4.00
4-5 hours £5.00

I know most people have sat nav's these days but for those who may not
( or like me do not completely trust them) a few direction pointers.
I'm sure most of you will come via the M25, so...

Leave at Junction 13 and follow the signs A30 Egham/Bagshot.
( it is a really strange junction as it looks like you are going to go back on the M25 - southbound but it splits so stay in the left hand lane.)
Follow the bend round and you will find yourself at the Runneymede roundabout. Again follow signs for the A30 but this time Camberley/Basingstoke.
Continue on the A30 - you will go across another roundabout ( Prezzo on
the right hand side) and up a Hill. At the next set of lights on the left hand side you will see the Royal Holloway college ( a beautiful building and where they shot the video for Bonnie Tylers total eclipse of the heart - 80's saddo). Cross the lights and continue on the A30 for another mile or so and the car park entrance is on your right hand side ( opposite a total garage and next to the Wheatsheaf pub). Literally it's only about 5 mins from the M25.

If anyone would prefer to have a contact number in case of any difficulty 
please PM me and I will be happy to provide.

Hope this of assistance but happy to answer any further questions...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Colin for going to the trouble to go over there ... you are a :star:

Sounds like a good idea to meet over the far right side of the main car park ... hopefully most will be able to get there around 12 o'clock. :racer:

4 1/2 miles around the lake ... that's quite a long way!

I will PM everyone with mobile numbers just in case :call1: ... really looking forward seeing everyone :wave:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, I've only been the wole way round once and it took about 2 - 2 1/2 hours... it might be too far for some. The problem is if you are half way
round there is no quick way back - unless you want to swim across


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi and I are very excited :jumping: Any one know the weather forecast?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Obi and I are very excited :jumping: Any one know the weather forecast?


18C and cloudy at the moment so not bad


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Obi and I are very excited :jumping: Any one know the weather forecast?


I am excited to see a healthy and happy Obi on sun!!!:jumping:


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Colin ............... what would we do without you


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant, thank you Colin for doing a recky. Far right hand side of the car park, got it. 

I'll work on the weather, I'll make sure its good. I did the same for the St Albans meet and we had a lovely day.

FYI for anyone interested - Royal Holloway is my son's uni, the building really is lovely. Based on a French Chateau.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

BBC 5 day forecast for Sunday now showing light rain

Plenty of time for it to change tho...fingers crossed!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> BBC 5 day forecast for Sunday now showing light rain
> 
> Plenty of time for it to change tho...fingers crossed!


Yes ...... fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Just to let you know I won't be coming ... but have a Cockapoo great time xxx
> 
> I hope this lovely weather holds out until next Sunday xxx
> 
> Well done Sue & Jools great organising xxx


Oh no that's a shame, was looking forward to meeting you again - maybe on the next one and it will be fab to meet Picnic too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> Oh no that's a shame, was looking forward to meeting you again - maybe on the next one and it will be fab to meet Picnic too


Don't worry I will get to meet you again  ... promise ... maybe with coffee next time .. 

I will arrange another meet at some point ... xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Don't worry I will get to meet you again  ... promise ... maybe with coffee next time ..
> 
> I will arrange another meet at some point ... xxx


YAY, that would be fab  xx


----------



## Gruffy (Oct 5, 2011)

We're hoping to join you all, though we don't have a cockapoo of our own just yet. It'd be another good opportunity to learn more about them before we take the plunge.

Darren & Olga


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Darren, that's a good idea! You'll get to meet a great variety of cockapoos which will no doubt help you find the perfect puppy for you.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

*I am so sad! *

At 6am this morning whilst brushing my teeth I was having a think about footwear for us all for the 4.5 mile walk on Sunday. That is when my very frazzled brain (also forgot PTA AGM last night!) put two and two together and registered how long it was! My eldest daughter has tendonitis caused by growing too quickly combined with a nasty ice skating accident . At the moment she is under the physio therapist and has to wear insoles to try and correct the way she walks, which is putting pressure on her knee joints! Poor girl!  She has been told that she has to limit walks to one mile which obviously means that the Sunday walk is too much for us to consider. :cry2:

She did offer to stay at home but as Peter is on a late shift (nurse) and I would be so far away I can't consider leaving her for that length of time. 

I was sooooo looking forward to meeting all of you and your gorgeous dogs and was so pleased that I could make this one but obvioulsly Annabel has to come first. 

I really hope I can make the next one but for now I will have to admire all the photos again. 

I really hope you have loads of fun!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

To be honest, four and a half miles is going to be way too far for most of the pups that are attending on Sunday. There is no pressure to walk all the way round - there are many stopping places where the dogs could all play and we could all chat! I for one think it is too far for Basil ( if my memory serves me right a lot of the paths are tarmac ).

What do people think? Those with older dogs could take on the route around if they so wish and those of us with pups could go part way, stop for refreshment and then walk back?

Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good idea Karen, if you walk starting clockwise there is another coffee van at one end of the lake, I think this would be a good place to walk to and then who ever wants to can carry on round and those with pups or kids can wander back. There are lots of places to stop and play so it will still be nice walk for the dogs. Please come Sarah!!!! My little girl is coming and will probably bring a buggy for her just in case, she is 6, but she broke her leg earlier in the year and can't walk for too long until her leg statrs aching, so what ever Annabel can manage is fine, I am sure you won't be on your own x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

I spoke to Sue yesterday about that as i was concerned about Dexter and shes all got Bess too & we said that hopefully we'll find a stop point not to far in to let the dogs play & we can have a chat whilst we have a snack & a coffee - most of our dogs are pups so i think we're all in the same boat - just to meet up will be lovely!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree, it's just a chance for us all to meet up , have a chat and let the dogs play together..it certainly does not need to end up in a route march 

PS:- forecast now just for cloud - no rain - hoorah!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Good idea Karen, if you walk starting clockwise there is another coffee van at one end of the lake, I think this would be a good place to walk to and then who ever wants to can carry on round and those with pups or kids can wander back. There are lots of places to stop and play so it will still be nice walk for the dogs.


This sounds like a sensible option. Any one who wants to do the full walk could always carry on. I will probably stop here (especially if there is tea  ) as I have to be careful not to over walk Obi at the moment. 

Sarah, hope you can still make. Would love love to meet you and Daisy!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I would love to meet you all aswell! I have managed to complicate things (as usual)! Because of my decision this morning I told Henry he could go to a party that I had previously said no to!  I don't want to disappoint him but I still want to come and meet you all! As it is on the way I am looking at how we could maybe leave the party a bit early maybe arrive a little bit late but I don't want to get there too late and miss you all! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm happy to go with the flow. Just want to meet everyone, say hello. Put faces to names.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Josh excitedly said to me this morning that it was only 3 days until the cockapoo meet (& 4 days until his birthday) so I think you can count us in as a definite. How exciting! This will be our 4th 'poo fest so I'll make sure we continue as we started and come armed with our camera!! Yeah!!! Can't wait to see some of you again and meet some of you for the first time. 

Sue- I'll text you my phone number

Harri xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There's a totem pole (turning right at the lake) which we can stop at where the pups can rest at or turn back and the keen walkers carry on. I must admit I have never made it all the way round the lake. I usually turn back about a quarter of the way round. Dexter is happy dipping in and out of the lake, exploring and playing with other dogs rather than walking fast anyway.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I've just got back from visiting a 6th form college with my son!

Please don't feel under pressure to do 4 1/2 miles ... it's too far probably for most of us for various reasons. We can do part-way round the lake ... if there's somewhere to stop for cup of tea then great ... some people may have small children and want to bring snacks ... not sure it will be picnic weather as such but I'm sure we can have a pause and let the dogs play.

It's been suggested we wear stickers so I'll bring some as a lot of us have never met. Hubby asked if he has to wear a "Mr Mogdog" badge! ... no, I'll only do one per family!

Do hope it stays dry. Really looking forward to seeing everyone ........ and of course all the doggies, I'm sure there will be all colours and sizes!

Sezra - we'lll find a way to make it work with you arriving late and leaving early, as it would be great to see you ... Colin says the signal for mobiles isn't great there ... will have a think about that one!

Sue x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am planning an hour at the party which is 10 til 12 (leaving at 11am) and then heading off to you. It should only take an hour (ahem ) so I may be on time but could be anything up to half an hour late. Not sure what to do about the phone signal? I have three mobile no.s now so maybe I will get lucky and one of you will get a signal!  If not we will just have to catch you up.  x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It may just be my network that is rubbish (BT) - not sure...

I think Tess's idea of the area around the totem pole is a good one as
there is quite a bit of seating there and the area around it opens up a bit. It's only a ten minute walk from the car park.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Have a great day/meet and we hope the weather is as kind to you all as it was at Clumber If you remember all of you that are already signed up for the 'Cockapoo Olympics' then spread the word please


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I saw weather forecast for weekend and unless I wasn't paying proper attention(quite possible) I am sure its warm and sunny for Sun, 20 degrees.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It keeps changing... BBC forecast AT THE MOMENT is sunny intervals and
20 degrees...fingers crossed x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

'I think Tess's idea of the area around the totem pole is a good one as
there is quite a bit of seating there and the area around it opens up a bit. It's only a ten minute walk from the car park.'

Does it really take you only ten minutes to the totem pole Colin?! It takes me much longer as Dexter is in and out of the lake at every opportunity and he must say hello to every dog he meets!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes , you are right. I did it the other lunchtime but I was on my own....
did not take into account 'dog' time!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Gruffy said:


> We're hoping to join you all, though we don't have a cockapoo of our own just yet. It'd be another good opportunity to learn more about them before we take the plunge.
> 
> Darren & Olga


Hi Darren & Olga,

I'll add your names to the list ... should be interesting for you to compare all the variations of cockapoo there are, before choosing and buying one of your own.

I will send you a Private Message with mobile numbers in case needed.

See you on Sunday, Sue


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Have a great day all! We are in Prague now but will be with you all in spirit!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Darron and I would really love to join you all tomorrow, if theres room for two more humans?! It'd be a great opportunity for us to meet Cockapoos of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> Darron and I would really love to join you all tomorrow, if theres room for two more humans?! It'd be a great opportunity for us to meet Cockapoos of all shapes and sizes.


Hi Julie,

Yes do join us tomorrow ... if you are thinking about getting a cockapoo I'm sure you'll find it interesting to see all the variations.

I'll send you a Private Message with mobile numbers in case of a problem. Look forward to seeing you.

Sue


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is an updated list for tomorrow's meet. Please could you let us know if your name is here and you can no longer come ... to save us waiting.

Mogdog - Sue, Maisie & Bess
jools - Jools & Dexter
MillieDog - Julie & Millie
Sarette - Sarah & Max
Cockapoodledoo - Karen, Rufus & Basil
gemma27 - Gemma & Nell
tessybear - Tess & Dexter
spindlelegs - Sarah & Isla
Jane - Jane & Betty
Jedicrazy - Clare & Obi
colpa110 - Colin & Betty
RubyCockapoo - Helen, Ruby & Pepper
wellerfeller - Karen & Weller
flounder_1 - Janet & Lolly
PipE - Pippa & Kipper
Oscarpete - Pete & Sarah, Dexie, Oscar & Lola
Bertie Brown - Clare & Bertie
LynnJ - Lynn & JJ
Sezra - Sarah & Daisy
embee - Mandy & Flo
Dexter 1011 - Alison & Dexter
Lilies - Nikki & Ollie
Lozza - Lauren is collecting Boston from JD
Jukee Doodles - Julia, Stephen, Buzz, Yum-Yum, Woody II, Woodetta, Yogi
Sharplesfamily - Harri & Luna
Gruffy - Darren & Olga - no dog but interested in cockapoos
Greenleys19 
Noah (and owner - friend of Rubycockapoo)
smadar spence - no dog but interested in cockapoos
Julie Clarke - Julie & Darron - no dog but interested in cockapoos

There are just a few who can no longer make it: Jojo, JulesB, Vicky and nicole29.  But a few new names have been added too. 

See you tomorrow. 

Sue


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry Sue - I'm not going to be able to manage tomorrow as I have to take Elli to a party at 2.00 and wouldn't get back in time if I come along  Hopefully I'll get along to the next meet with Flo and Remy. Nicole was going to come with me but I don't think she'll be coming if I'm not.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> Sorry Sue - I'm not going to be able to manage tomorrow as I have to take Elli to a party at 2.00 and wouldn't get back in time if I come along  Hopefully I'll get along to the next meet with Flo and Remy. Nicole was going to come with me but I don't think she'll be coming if I'm not.


OK thanks for letting me know ... hope to see you, Flo and Remy next time. x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> OK, lunchtime walk over....
> As Karen mentioned earlier ,at the main entrance to the park ( from the car park) there is a snack van and a number of picnic tables. However this is usually THE busiest spot of the park and may best be avoided with such a large pack!!
> 
> I would SUGGEST ... drive over, park ,and meet at the very right hand side of the car park(opposite end to the pub). I believe there will be plenty of spaces as it's furthest from the pay and display machines.. ( also it may be better as you can wait in your car if drizzling etc..). Along the wooden fence there is a small gate which gives you access to the park. It takes you through a wooded section for about ten minutes before leading out to the lake. I think this will give a chance for things to thin out a bit...
> ...



Just thought i would post colins post again about where to meet as if ur like me i've just had to go back to find it as i was too disorganised to have took it first time!! 

SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW AT 12 :ciao: x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have decided that I will not make it. As I have now committed to Henry's friend's party it is just not practical to have Daisy and Annabel waiting in the car for an hour and then driving to Surrey etc. I think it is too much time for Daisy in the car and I will be rushing everything! My fault for agreeing to the party after making a snap decision but I don't want to upset Henry by making him leave early. 

I am so sad about not coming but I will make sure I come to the next one and I will be a good girl and get on with my revision instead! 

I really hope you have lots of fun and I can't wait to catch up with you all sooner or later. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I have decided that I will not make it.


OK Sarah, I understand. Unfortunately there are not enough hours in the day ... I find that all the time!

Look forward to seeing you at the next meet. x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

One more sleep!


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

One more sleep, so excited! Bringing hubby and one daughter who is doing a level photography and is hoping to get some good shots!,


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Lilies said:


> One more sleep, so excited! Bringing hubby and one daughter who is doing a level photography and is hoping to get some good shots!,


Ooh- we'll be relying on her for fab 'Cockapoo Crazy' photos for the forum then!!! It'd be great to have some good photos to remember it by!

Pip X


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I am so sorry but we are not coming after all. We all have colds and Hubby and I have been kept awake most of the night by Oscar coughing and generally not sleeping, and we really can't face the drive this morning.

We hope you all have a great time, and that it stops raining. Hopefully we'll get to meet you all at the next meet.

Sarah, James, Ellie, Harry, Oscar and Max xx


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

:jumping:, no more sleeps...........todays the day.........Islas beside herself with excitement................she can't wait to lick all those doggy faces:car: ......see you all soon x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Such a shame both Sarah's can't make it but I am sure there will be many other meets! The rain has stopped and the sun is trying to peek through..............fingers crossed xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I hope the sun shines for you all. x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I am so sorry but we are not coming after all. We all have colds and Hubby and I have been kept awake most of the night by Oscar coughing and generally not sleeping, and we really can't face the drive this morning.
> 
> We hope you all have a great time, and that it stops raining. Hopefully we'll get to meet you all at the next meet.
> 
> Sarah, James, Ellie, Harry, Oscar and Max xx


Oh Sarah, what a shame! I was so looking forward to meeting you and comparing notes with our litter brothers! Take care of yourselves and hope you all feel better soon. Sometimes Sunday can be the only day in a week to flop so make the most of it. Hope to see you at another meet.

Karen xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Sarette said:


> I am so sorry but we are not coming after all. We all have colds and Hubby and I have been kept awake most of the night by Oscar coughing and generally not sleeping, and we really can't face the drive this morning.
> 
> We hope you all have a great time, and that it stops raining. Hopefully we'll get to meet you all at the next meet.
> 
> Sarah, James, Ellie, Harry, Oscar and Max xx


Get better soon ......... our boys had rotten sore throats and colds last week - hope to see u soon j x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I am so sorry but we are not coming after all


Sorry you can't make it Sarah ... hope you feel better soon, and definitely hope to see you next time. x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yaay we're on our way.........it's quite a car full with 6 'poos on board!:twothumbs:arty::racer:


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Have yourselves a lovely day! Sorry we can't make it xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh this is so exciting. Not long to go now. 

Holding off on Millie's walk as I know she'll need all her energy for later. She is really full of beans this morning. 

Waiting for my lift then on my way with Janet & Lolly :car: :whoo: arty2:


----------

